

Setting up django and Amazon's new MySQL service - spidaman
http://www.lonelycode.com/2009/10/27/amazon-rds-and-django/

======
blantonl
Amazon's new MySQL "cloud" MySQL service looks very positive on the surface,
but there are a number of things that will need to be addressed before serious
production use for large sites can leverage this offerings. They are:

1) Replication. Very very few large production Web sites run with one database
server. The need to dynamically scale replicas and slave servers is critical
for many Web applications.

2) Lock in to InnoDB tables. From what I've seen you can only run InnoDB
tables. For some, MyISAM is a requirement, and in some cases provides better
query performance.

These two issues right here are why I continue to run my MySQL server
infrastructure myself in EC2. If and when they address those two critical
components I'll most certainly give the new offering a hard look.

~~~
rossriley
I don't think you're locked into InnoDB tables, just that seems to be the
default. I've just set up an instance and imported my MyISAM tables across and
they all seem to be working ok.

~~~
blantonl
That is good to hear. From what I read in the docs it appears that only InnoDB
tables were supported.

